# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Исправления пожалуйста

## Pravit

У нас было много экзаменов, но учебный год наконец кончил...вот почему я вернуюсь!!! привет всем!!!   ::   
я ЕЩЁ ж читаю то роман партизанов...я долго не его читал потому что у меня было много работы... Ну, я начинаю читать ещё раз. Я решил писать маленькую сводку событий каждый раз я его читаю. Нужно исправления, пожалуйста!! 
Сводка
---------
Произошёл бой между партизанами Виктор и Макар и охранителями из Семеновки.  Охранители были застреляны, но Вовка попал пуля в грудь.  Виктор был стрелян в плече, но ран не был серёзьным.
В Раковье, местной фельдшер дал перевязку рану Вовки, который ещё жил.  Они поехали с Вовкой в партизаньскую лагерь.  Там встретились с Клименком, который был рад что успехно взяли его жену и сына от вражеских рук.  Но Виктор всё-же чуствовал себя виновным, что не уберег Вовку от врага.  Они могут только надеться, что Вовка проживёт. 
Кстати, я видел фильм, в котором были русские солдаты. Они сказали что-то как "Счёт!!!!!" Так, казалось мне что это лёгкое ругательство...но я не мог его найти ни в словаре ни в Alternative Russian Dictionary  :: ....что точно это слово значит? Во-первое, я думал что слово было "Чёрт!!!", но теперь можно ясно слышать "Ссс-чч" в начале. 
Они тоже сказали "Готы!" Что значит "Готы!"
Кстати, если ты в машине, и ты хочешь чтоб кто-то войдет в машине, что ты скажешь? В фильме, сказали "АБОРД!!!!!!!", как английский "Aboard!" Ну, они были в БМП...

----------


## JJ

Попробую поправить   ::  
Произошёл бой между партизанами Виктор и Макар и охранителями из Семеновки.
Лучше так -  "Произошёл бой между охранниками из Семеновки и партизанами Виктором и Макаром" потому что в твоем варианте не понятно между кем произошёл бой, между Виктором и Макаром или между партизанами и охранниками. 
Охранители были застреляны, но Вовка попал пуля в грудь.
Охранники были застрелены, но Вовке попала пуля в грудь. Вовке - дательный падеж, to whom? to Vovka по русски кому? - Вовке. Кстати, а кто такой Вовка? Из предыдущего текста не понятно... Пуля существительное женского рода, значит она "попала". 
Виктор был стрелян в плече, но ран не был серёзьным. 
Виктор был ранен в плечо, но рана не была серьёзной. Так не говорят "стрелян", говорят "ранен". 
В Раковье, местной фельдшер дал перевязку рану Вовки, который ещё жил.
В Раковье местный фельдшер сделал перевязку раны Вовке(Вовки), который еще был жив. Сделал - to have(had) done - законченное действие в прошлом, bandage of what? of wound - перевязку чего? - раны - родительный падеж, если ты хотел сказать bandage of wound to Vovka - то это дательный падеж, to whom? to Vovka кому? - Вовке, а если ты хотел сказать bandage of Vovka's wound то родительный - of whom? of Vovka's wound, кого? - Вовки. "Жил" - lived, "был жив" - was alived.
Они поехали с Вовкой в партизаньскую лагерь.
Они поехали с Вовкой в партизанский лагерь.
Там встретились с Клименком, который был рад что успехно взяли его жену и сына от вражеских рук.
Там (они) встретились с Клименко, который был рад что успешно освободили его жену и сына из вражеских рук.
Если добавить "они" то это лучше звучит. Успех - наречие "успешно".  Клименко - украинская фамилия - как и все фамилии на"-о", в современном русском языке не склоняются по падежам. "Взяли" - they have(had) taken, здесь лучше использовать "освободили" - they have(had) set smb free. "Из" - значит from (something, inside of somethin/somebody), "от" значит from (place,somebody).
Но Виктор всё-же чуствовал себя виновным, что не уберег Вовку от врага. Они могут только надеться, что Вовка проживёт. 
Они могут только надеяться что Вовка выживет. "Прожить" - to have(had) lived, выжить - survive.[/b]

----------


## JJ

> Кстати, я видел фильм, в котором были русские солдаты. Они сказали что-то как "Счёт!!!!!" Так, казалось мне что это лёгкое ругательство...но я не мог его найти ни в словаре ни в Alternative Russian Dictionary ....что точно это слово значит? Во-первое, я думал что слово было "Чёрт!!!", но теперь можно ясно слышать "Ссс-чч" в начале. 
> Они тоже сказали "Готы!" Что значит "Готы!"
> Кстати, если ты в машине, и ты хочешь чтоб кто-то войдет в машине, что ты скажешь? В фильме, сказали "АБОРД!!!!!!!", как английский "Aboard!" Ну, они были в БМП...

 Однозначно "Чёрт!", без вариантов, просто вполне допустимо растягивать "ч" - вот и получилось "сссчччёрт!"  ::  
"Готы" - такого слова нет. Если фильм про войну то возможно "Доты!" - от "Долговременная Огневая Точка" -"Дот" - pillbox(?), the place where machine gunner sits.
Если солдаты садятся на БМП то это видимо команда "нА борт!" чтобы солдаты залезли на броню, а не внутрь БМП.

----------


## Zeus

Quite well, indeed. At least, it's clear what you are saying. I'll explain corrections first, then will give the outcome. 
>У нас было много экзаменов, но учебный год наконец кончил... 
закончился. "Кончился" is also correct, but the first sounds better. 
>вот почему я вернуюсь!!! 
вернулся. "Возвращаюсь" (present) is OK, but sounds too pompous (in the context). 
>я ЕЩЁ ж читаю 
You mean, now? Then 'Я сейчас читаю'. If you mean 'still', then 'Я всё ещё читаю' 
>читаю то роман партизанов... 
читаю роман про партизанов. 
>я долго не его читал потому что у меня было много работы... 
Grammatically correct, but the meaning is 'I read something else for a long time, because...' I think you meant 'I couldn't read it for a long time...'. If so, you'd better say:
Я долго не читал его, потому что... 
Just the order of words! Look: я... НЕ ЕГО читал - I read, but NOT IT
я... НЕ ЧИТАЛ его - I DIDN'T READ it 
>Ну, я начинаю читать ещё раз. 
...я начал... (past perfect: you have already started to read).
Besides, 'Ну,' is more informal than 'Well,' and doesn't fit well  ::  here. (For example, it's no good to say "ну" in public speech). You'd better replace it with something else. There are many parentheses to choose from: "в общем", "короче", etc. Although 'Ну' is more or less OK if you just want to talk. 
>Я решил писать маленькую сводку событий каждый раз я его читаю. 
It's an English calque and should be reconstructed. First, 'сводка событий' is a too formal saying, meaning 'news report.' 
Second, if you do it continuously (writing report_s_; no matter now or in the past or in the future), it's OK. Otherwise, you should say 'я решил _на_писать маленьк(ую,ие) сводк(у,и)...' (the point is that you decided to have it(them) written). 
Third, there is no such phrase in Russian meaning 'reading session'. 'Every time I read' inevitably translates with the meaning 'during reading', which is not exactly what you mean. If not, and your sentence is equivalent to 
I decided to make notes during reading. 
then it translates to 
Я решил делать заметки во время чтения. 
or, I think better is 
Я решил делать заметки по мере прочтения. (closer to 'every time I read'). 
>Нужно исправления, пожалуйста!! 
Нужны... (pl.) 
Sorry, I gotta go.
To be continued.

----------


## Zeus

О! Продолжения уже не требуется  ::  Отлично.   

> Однозначно "Чёрт!", без вариантов, просто вполне допустимо растягивать "ч" - вот и получилось "сссчччёрт!"

 У меня есть идея, что он сначала хотел сказать другое слово из 4 букв, но на букву "С"  ::  Но вовремя решил, что оно слишком грубое  ::

----------


## garmonistka

Кстати, еще раз о черте... 
Если у кого-то в россии есть экзамен, принято сказать им: ни пуха ни пера! А потом они ответят "к черту" а почему?? Это кто должен идти к черту  ::  ?

----------


## Tu-160

Лично я не знаю, почему так. Но я не люблю, когда мне говорят "ни пуха, ни пера", потому что я всегда вынужден отвечать "к чёрту!"  ::

----------


## garmonistka

Опять русское суеверие?
А есть альтернативы? Что еще можно сказать студенту?

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

In English they say "break a leg". Quite violent, don't you think? I'll stick to the Russian saying...   ::

----------


## Pravit

спасибо большое за исправления и хорошие объяснения! 
"break a leg?" я никогда не это слышал.  наверное так говорят в Англии. "break a leg" - это ответ к чему? 
если это не слишком большая проблема, у меня есть еще сводка: 
Зайцев сообщил немецкому шефу о приказе отдать семья Клименко.
Шеф обер-эфрэйтор Краге сказал, что комендант Кох уже предупреждил об этом случае.  Краге старался позвонить Коху, но телефонная связь была порвана.  Краге быстро уехал на машине чтобы лично докладывать коменданту.  Зайцев вдруг узнал, что партизаны его обманули.  Он узнал тоже что комендант его арестовал бы.  Он потерпел два раз уже! Его полицаи будут разоружены.
 Между тем, партизаны готовили нападать машину шефа.  Они положили  мину в дороге.  Они слышали стрельбу из Семеновки.
  В Семеновке, грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами приехал.  Солдаты открыли огонь, и солдаты и полицаи боились.  Зайцев убегал, но был застрелен.  
 Через час партизаны взорвали мину и засада началась... 
Кстати, когда используется "полицай" вместо "милиционер"? 
И что точно значат слова "кювет" и "околица"? 
ладно, пораньше спасибо!

----------


## Ger

> спасибо большое за исправления и хорошие объяснения! 
> "break a leg?" я никогда не это слышал.  наверное так говорят в Англии. "break a leg" - это ответ к чему? 
> если это не слишком большая проблема, у меня есть еще сводка: 
> Зайцев сообщил немецкому шефу о приказе отдать семья Клименко.
> Шеф обер-эфрэйтор Краге сказал, что комендант Кох уже предупреждил об этом случае.  Краге старался позвонить Коху, но телефонная связь была порвана.  Краге быстро уехал на машине чтобы лично докладывать коменданту.  Зайцев вдруг узнал, что партизаны его обманули.  Он узнал тоже что комендант его арестовал бы.  Он потерпел два раз уже! Его полицаи будут разоружены.
>  Между тем, партизаны готовили нападать машину шефа.  Они положили  мину в дороге.  Они слышали стрельбу из Семеновки.
>   В Семеновке, грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами приехал.  Солдаты открыли огонь, и солдаты и полицаи боились.  Зайцев убегал, но был застрелен.  
>  Через час партизаны взорвали мину и засада началась... 
> Кстати, когда используется "полицай" вместо "милиционер"? 
> ...

 
Полицаи have appeared during time WWII.
Полицаи - the traitors serving to Germans on occupied territories.
Germans of them armed.
Divisions полицаев = cruelty = divisions SS

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

Полицаи = Polizei which is German for Police

----------


## Pravit

thanks for explaining полицай. What kind of mistakes were in the thing I wrote? I know there must be mistakes, my Russian isn't THAT good yet... ::

----------


## Propp

> Зайцев сообщил немецкому шефу о приказе отдать семья Клименко.

 Зайцев сообщил немецкому командиру (?, "шеф" звучит здесь как-то слишком разговорно, "boss")о приказе отдать семью Клименко.  

> Шеф обер-эфрэйтор Краге сказал, что комендант Кох уже предупреждил об этом случае.

 Обер-ефрейтор  

> Краге быстро уехал на машине чтобы лично докладывать коменданту.

 ... чтобы лично доложить (perfective)....  

> Зайцев вдруг узнал, что партизаны его обманули.  Он узнал тоже что комендант его арестовал бы.  Он потерпел два раз уже! Его полицаи будут разоружены.

 ...Он также узнал, что и комендант его арестовал бы. [Про "потерпел два раза уже" не совсем понятно...  ::  ]  

> Между тем, партизаны готовили нападать машину шефа.

 Тем временем ("между тем" тоже можно), партизаны готовились напасть (к нападению) на машину шефа.  

> Они положили  мину в дороге.

 Они заложили мину на дороге.  

> Они слышали стрельбу из Семеновки.

 Они слышали стрельбу в Семёновке.  

> В Семеновке, грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами приехал.

 В Семёновку приехала грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами. (here you need predicate-subject-object structure -- "a truck has come" not "the truck has come".)  

> Солдаты открыли огонь, и солдаты и полицаи боились.

 Солдаты открыли огонь и (немецкие?) солдаты с полицаями испугались.  

> Зайцев убегал, но был застрелен.

 Лучше сказать: Зайцев пытался убежать, но его застрелили.  

> Через час партизаны взорвали мину и засада началась...

 Через час партизаны взорвали мину и началась засада (скорее "нападение").  

> ладно, пораньше спасибо!

 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Pravit

спасибо большое propp! каждый раз кто-то меня исправляет, у меня русский чуть-чуть станет лучшим. 
но это еще мне неясно - порядок подлежащее и глагол 
например здесь: 
Я: В Семеновке, грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами приехал. 
Propp: В Семёновку приехала грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами. (here you need predicate-subject-object structure -- "a truck has come" not "the truck has come".) 
^
мне тоже интересно здесь, что хотя в русском языке "articles" нету, ты здесь использовал "the" и "a"  в переводах!! Есть такие подразумеваемые "articles" в русском языке??  
Я:Через час партизаны взорвали мину и засада началась... 
Propp: Через час партизаны взорвали мину и началась засада (скорее "нападение").  
В которых сицуации придется писать глагол во-первое? 
Я: Зайцев вдруг узнал, что партизаны его обманули. Он узнал тоже что комендант его арестовал бы. Он потерпел два раз уже! Его полицаи будут разоружены. 
Propp: ...Он также узнал, что и комендант его арестовал бы. [Про "потерпел два раза уже" не совсем понятно...  ] 
Почему здесь используется "и"? Я думаю, что я раньше о таком деле спросил. По-английски мы не сказали бы "and" здесь. но конечно это не английский!
Кстати, я имел по виду "потерпел два раза уже" "he had already failed twice"... 
опять спасибо!

----------


## Pravit

эй, у меня есть новая сводка. есть ли кто-нибудь, который бы хотел мне помочь с исправлениями и вопросами вверх?   ::   
У Нины есть новое поручение. Она должена распространять листки новостьей Совинформбюро в лесопильном заводе.  Вот почему она попросила фельдфебеля за работы.  Получила позицию секретаршой, замеряла штабель и разнесла цифры.  Она познакомилась с другим секретарем, Иваном Сидоровичом, м вместе они распространяли листки.  Позже, её начинали помогать два рабочий лесопильного.  Долго она не слышала от партизанского командира Шевцова.  Но один день придёт посыльная Вера с распоряжением встретиться вечером на пролетарскую, 27.  
Там встретилась Нина с Шевцовом.  Она рассказал Шевцову о том, что древесина была готовлена перевозить немецкому командиру Коху, и что у неё было три помощники в заводе.  Шевцов решил гореть лесопильный. Утром, партизан Ваня Ильин принёс магнитки и взял радио-приёмник от Нины, в случае обыска рабочих лесопильного.  Позже, в заводе, Шевцов приехал и отвлёг фельдфебеля как его помощник спрятал канистр бензина.  Ночью, операция началась.  Нина и ее помощники вылили бензин на древесину, и заложили мины.  Зажгли его, и убегали.  Охранники начали стрелять.  Убегая из завода, Нина заметила одни из помощников убит, но не увидела кем был... 
Я был бы очень благодарным, если кто-нибудь мог мне помошь с этом!

----------


## Propp

> Я: В Семеновке, грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами приехал. 
> Propp: В Семёновку приехала грузовая машина с гитлеровскими солдатами. (here you need predicate-subject-object structure -- "a truck has come" not "the truck has come".) 
> ^
> мне тоже интересно здесь, что хотя в русском языке "articles" нету, ты здесь использовал "the" и "a"  в переводах!! Есть такие подразумеваемые "articles" в русском языке??

 Самый простой пример:
Птица летит. The bird is flying.
Летит птица. A bird is flying. 
Конечно, в реальной речи не всё так просто. Нужно просто иметь в виду, что есть такая штука, которая по-научному называется "актуальное членение предложения". Если говорить совсем просто, то предложение (вне зависимости от всяких там подлежащих, сказуемых и прочих членов) делится на две части "тема" и "рема". Тема - это то, что известно. Рема - это то, что новое. В русском литературном языке тема чаще ставится в начале, а рема в конце.
Поэтому предложение "В Семёновку грузовая машина с гитлеровцами приехала" буквально значит "...машина именно приехала, а не прилетела   ::  " ("The truck has come to Syemyonovka, not flown or swimmed). или "наконец-то приехала" ("came at last!") Главное внимание тут уделяется слову "приехала". А когда говорят "В Семёновку приехала грузовая машина с гитлеровцами", то уделяется главное внимание реме "... грузовая машина с гитлеровцами". 
Чтобы правильно говорить по-русски надо знать про то, что от порядка слов зависит смысл и оттенки смысла, а не просто тупо лепить слова друг за другом (как это делают даже многие русские непрофессиональные переводчики). Так что учись, Pravit, будешь потом писать лучше многих русских!   

> Я: Зайцев вдруг узнал, что партизаны его обманули. Он узнал тоже что комендант его арестовал бы. Он потерпел два раз уже! Его полицаи будут разоружены. 
> Propp: ...Он также узнал, что и комендант его арестовал бы. [Про "потерпел два раза уже" не совсем понятно...  ] 
> Почему здесь используется "и"? Я думаю, что я раньше о таком деле спросил. По-английски мы не сказали бы "and" здесь. но конечно это не английский!

 "и" sometimes means "also", "besides" and the phrase gets a vivid spoken shade.
И я бы так сделал -- I also would do like this.
Он не только поспать, но ещё и выпить успел бы. -- He would have time not only to sleep, but also to have some drink. 
Here I mean that not only the partisans deceived him, but also the commandant would get him arrested.  

> Кстати, я имел по виду "потерпел два раза уже" "he had already failed twice"...

 Тогда уж "потерпел неудачу". Но это слишком официально. Лучше сказать "он уже дважды ошибся". ("Ошибиться" - to fail)

----------


## Propp

> эй, у меня есть новая сводка. есть ли кто-нибудь, который бы хотел мне помочь с исправлениями и вопросами вверх?    
> У Нины есть новое поручение.

 It]s better to ommit есть.
У Нины новое поручение.  

> Она должена распространять листки новостьей Совинформбюро в лесопильном заводе.  Вот почему она попросила фельдфебеля за работы.  Получила позицию секретаршой, замеряла штабель и разнесла цифры.  Она познакомилась с другим секретарем, Иваном Сидоровичом, м вместе они распространяли листки.

 Она должна распространять листки новостей (листовки с новостями) Совинформбюро на лесопильном заводе. Вот почему она попросила фельдфебеля дать ей работу. Она стала работать секретаршей, замеряла штабель и разносила цифры. Она познакомилась с другим секретарём, Иваном Сидоровичем, и вместе они распространяли листовки (leaflets).  

> Позже, её начинали помогать два рабочий лесопильного.  Долго она не слышала от партизанского командира Шевцова.  Но один день придёт посыльная Вера с распоряжением встретиться вечером на пролетарскую, 27.

 Позже ей начали помогать двое рабочих лесопильного (завода). Она долго ничего не слышала о партизанском командире Шевцове. Но однажды пришла посыльная Вера с распоряжением (приказанием) встретиться вечером на улице Пролетарская, дом. 27 (на Пролетарской 27).  

> Там встретилась Нина с Шевцовом.  Она рассказал Шевцову о том, что древесина была готовлена перевозить немецкому командиру Коху, и что у неё было три помощники в заводе.  Шевцов решил гореть лесопильный.

 Там Нина встретилась с Шевцовым. (the inversion of subject and predicate is not allowed here because it would sound too informal and fairy-tale-like). Она расказала Шевцову о том, что готова древесина, которую должны перевозить (или перевезти - perfective) (wich is to be transported -- here it is expresed with impersonal 3rd plural, as should be in REALLY Russian textes) немецкому командиру Коху, и что у неё на заводе есть (имеются) три помощника (in Russian there's no grammatical agreement of tenses, so the present in the past means the present of that past). Шевцов решил поджечь лесопильный завод. (гореть means "to be on fire", поджигать-поджечь means "to set on fire").  

> Утром, партизан Ваня Ильин принёс магнитки и взял радио-приёмник от Нины, в случае обыска рабочих лесопильного.  Позже, в заводе, Шевцов приехал и отвлёг фельдфебеля как его помощник спрятал канистр бензина.  Ночью, операция началась.

 Утром партизан Ваня Ильин принёс [магнитки? магнето?] (not sure what is it) и взял у Нины радиоприёмник, на случай если рабочих лесопильного будут обыскивать. Позже на завод приехал Шевцов, который отвлёк фельдфебеля в то время, когда его помощник спрятал канистры(pl) (канистру sg) с бензином. Ночью началась операция.   

> Нина и ее помощники вылили бензин на древесину, и заложили мины.  Зажгли его, и убегали.  Охранники начали стрелять.  Убегая из завода, Нина заметила одни из помощников убит, но не увидела кем был...

 Нина с помощниками (и помощники) вылили бензин на древесину и заложили мины. Зажгли его (бензин) и убежали (perfective). Охранники начали стрелять. Убегая с завода, Нина заметила, что один из помощников убит (in Russian there's no "I saw her dancing" kind of sentence structure), но не видела кем (better не видела, кто его убил).  

> Я был бы очень благодарным, если кто-нибудь мог мне помошь с этом!

 Помочь
Не за что!

----------


## Pravit

спасибо большое ешё раз, Propp! Я буду пытаться писать слова в правильном порядке.  Что ты мне сказал - это мне совсем новая идея, так как у меня учебники никогда о таком не говорили. Но я теперь понимаю почему, читая что-нибудь на русском, найду глагол спервы, и я теперь понимаю лучше! 
i thought ошибиться means make a mistake, as opposed to a really big failure? Or does it mean both?

----------


## Propp

> i thought ошибиться means make a mistake, as opposed to a really big failure? Or does it mean both?

 Наверное, тогда "дважды допустил большую ошибку". В разговорной речи я бы сказал "дважды провалился" (на экзаменах).  ::

----------


## Pravit

Исправлял уже! Молодец! Я только что написал ответ твоему прежнему посту, потом видел исправления уже! Спасибо большое!
Видно, я не написал очень хорошо   ::   Кажется, что теперь мне надо просто писать, писать, писать до я лучше стану...Но конечно нужно хорошие испрявлятели, или все будет растратой времени!  
Кстати, у меня есть немного вопросов о исправлений: 
Я:Вот почему она попросила фельдфебеля за работы.
Ты: Вот почему она попросила фельдфебеля дать ей работу.
Наконец я вижу как правильно использовать "за" в идеи "for" здесь - просто не требуется! Но я все еще неуверен...как правильно сказать "Thanks for the corrections." "Спасибо за исправления" или "Спасибо, что ты исправлял мои ошибки"? 
Я:Долго она не слышала от партизанского командира Шевцова.
Ты:Она долго ничего не слышала о партизанском командире Шевцове.
Я имел в виду здесь "She didn't hear anything/get any orders or information from commander Shevtsov for a long time. " Но в твоём, я понял как "She didn't hear anything about commander Shevtsov for a long time." Или просто так правильно? 
Я:в случае обыска рабочих лесопильного
Ты:на случай если рабочих лесопильного будут обыскивать
Я:Она рассказал Шевцову о том, что древесина была готовлена перевозить немецкому командиру Коху
Ты: Она расказала Шевцову о том, что готова древесина, которую должны перевозить немецкому командиру Коху 
В таких ситуации, что мне надо вспомнить, чтобы правильно писать? Эти ошибки как невидимо под носью идут!  
Я: Ночью, операция началась
Ты: Ночью началась операция.
Снова это! Я имел в виду "At night, the operation began" а не "At night an operation began." Если я хочу сказать "the operation began", неправильно ли писать "Операция началась"? Это как твой пример! 
но не увидела кем был...
(better не видела, кто его убил)
Я имел в виду "She did not see who it was(that was dead)", а не "She did not see who killed him"....как правильно писать? 
ну, опять спасибо Propp!

----------


## Propp

> Исправлял уже!

 Исправил (has corrected, not was correcting) 
Так просто получилось, что мы были в форуме одновременно.   ::    

> Молодец! Я только что написал ответ твоему прежнему посту, потом видел исправления уже! Спасибо большое!
> Видно, я не написал очень хорошо    Кажется, что теперь мне надо просто писать, писать, писать до я лучше стану...Но конечно нужно хорошие испрявлятели, или все будет растратой времени!

 "Исправлятели" -- это слово мне нравится...  ::   хотя, как мне кажется, в словаре его нет.   

> Кстати, у меня есть немного вопросов о исправлений: 
> Я:Вот почему она попросила фельдфебеля за работы.
> Ты: Вот почему она попросила фельдфебеля дать ей работу.
> Наконец я вижу как правильно использовать "за" в идеи "for" здесь - просто не требуется! Но я все еще неуверен...как правильно сказать "Thanks for the corrections." "Спасибо за исправления" или "Спасибо, что ты исправлял мои ошибки"?

 В первом предложении нельзя сказать "за". I think here we have some other sense of English "for" .
"Спасибо за исправления" сказать можно. Хотя можно сказать и "спасибо за то, что...", "спасибо, что..."  

> Я:Долго она не слышала от партизанского командира Шевцова.
> Ты:Она долго ничего не слышала о партизанском командире Шевцове.
> Я имел в виду здесь "She didn't hear anything/get any orders or information from commander Shevtsov for a long time. " Но в твоём, я понял как "She didn't hear anything about commander Shevtsov for a long time." Или просто так правильно?

 "She didn't hear anything/get any orders or information from commander Shevtsov for a long time. "
Тогда можно было написать "Она не получала никаких известий (и никаких приказов) от командира Шевцова."    

> Я:в случае обыска рабочих лесопильного
> Ты:на случай если рабочих лесопильного будут обыскивать
> Я:Она рассказал Шевцову о том, что древесина была готовлена перевозить немецкому командиру Коху
> Ты: Она расказала Шевцову о том, что готова древесина, которую должны перевозить немецкому командиру Коху 
> В таких ситуации, что мне надо вспомнить, чтобы правильно писать? Эти ошибки как невидимо под носью идут!

 "Под носом?"  ::  
Нужно помнить, что в русском языке другая структура предложени. And things like "was ready to transport" or "in case of searching" don't pass here. If you are not sure for more simple form it is almost always better to make it with чтобы, который etc.   

> Я: Ночью, операция началась
> Ты: Ночью началась операция.
> Снова это! Я имел в виду "At night, the operation began" а не "At night an operation began." Если я хочу сказать "the operation began", неправильно ли писать "Операция началась"? Это как твой пример!

 Actually, it is more complex than difference between a and the... It is rather stylistical here, If you don't want to pay unnecesary extra attention to the verb, should say with the verb first. It is often neutral style in literary language, in narration, retelling etc.  

> но не увидела кем был...
> (better не видела, кто его убил)
> Я имел в виду "She did not see who it was(that was dead)", а не "She did not see who killed him"....как правильно писать?

 А-а! Ну тогда "Она заметила, что один из помощников убит, но не увидела, кто именно" (who exactly). I was confused with past tense "кем был". As I said, when you tell about the past and use past tense in the main sentence, in clause sentences it is better to use present tense, because it means simultaneous action, when the past tense means "past perfect" that was before.

----------


## Pravit

отлично, что мы в форуме одновреммено! Я пишу что-то, через 15 мин. придёт ответ.   ::   
Спасибо большое за обьяснения, это помогал много.    

> "Исправлятели" -- это слово мне нравится...  хотя, как мне кажется, в словаре его нет.

 это всегда случается! раньше, я "выдумал" слово "переводитель"   ::  
только что узнал, что "исправлятель" даже не слово по-английски!
а я теперь похож на русского Джорджа Буша   ::   
кстати, как ты нашёл это форум, propp? я удивлён, что здесь так много русских, которые хотят помогать тем(правильно?), которые учат русский язык(слишком много "который" здесь!!). Я думал бы, что здесь был бы много американцев, которые ищут "Russian help" на интернете, но есть хорошое разновесие между иностранцами и руссками. кажется, что тебе нравиться помогать нам, русскоучищим!

----------


## Propp

Я:в случае обыска рабочих лесопильного 
Ты:на случай если рабочих лесопильного будут обыскивать  
As an afterthought, I beleive ypu may use the 1st variant, but it is too clumsy -- 3 genitives in a row.

----------


## Pravit

вот ты снова! мы послали сообщения в то же самом времени - 5:04 PM

----------


## Propp

> отлично, что мы в форуме одновреммено! Я пишу что-то, через 15 мин. придёт ответ.    
> Спасибо большое за обьяснения, это помогал много.      
> 			
> 				"Исправлятели" -- это слово мне нравится...  хотя, как мне кажется, в словаре его нет.
> 			
> 		  это всегда случается! раньше, я "выдумал" слово "переводитель"   
> только что узнал, что "исправлятель" даже не слово по-английски!
> а я теперь похож на русского Джорджа Буша

 In English you may say "corrector".
А при чём тут Джордж Буш?   

> кстати, как ты нашёл это форум, propp? я удивлён, что здесь так много русских, которые хотят помогать тем(правильно?), которые учат русский язык(слишком много "который" здесь!!). Я думал бы, что здесь был бы много американцев, которые ищут "Russian help" на интернете, но есть хорошое разновесие между иностранцами и руссками.

 ... которые хотят помогать (помочь) тем, кто учит русский язык...
... которые хотят помогать изучающим русский язык...
Некоторое время тому назад я попытался найти нечто вроде этого форума. Мне показалось, что было бы интересно помогать иностранцам в изучении русского языка. Я по образованию филолог (хотя и не специалист по русскому языку) и кое-что я могу объяснить почти с профессиональной точки зрения.

----------


## Pravit

кстати, не очень рано ли(догадаюсь, что ты в москве живешь)...5:12 AM там, или? Сейчас 7:12PM, и московская время всегда 10 или 9 час позже...   

> А при чём тут Джордж Буш?

 наш президент всегда "выдумает" новые слова. У него не очень хороший английский.   ::   ::   ::   ::   
гмм...догадаюсь, можно сказать "corrector", но очень очень редко слышаешь...или у меня просто плохий английский.

----------


## Propp

> кстати, не очень рано ли(догадаюсь, что ты в москве живешь)...5:12 AM там, или? Сейчас 7:12PM, и московская время всегда 10 или 9 час позже...     
> 			
> 				А при чём тут Джордж Буш?
> 			
> 		  наш президент всегда "выдумает" новые слова. У него не очень хороший английский.       
> гмм...догадаюсь, можно сказать "corrector", но очень очень редко слышаешь...или у меня просто плохий английский.

 Да, я живу в Москве и по московскому времени.
Но я часто не сплю ночью, потому что мне не нужно регулярно ходить на работу. Я работаю дома, когда захочу (читайте, завидуйте...).
Джорж Буш, в таком случае, аналог нашего Горбачёва или Черномырдина.
Ну ладно, пойду всё-таки спать...CU l8ter, как говорится...

----------


## Zeus

> Я: Ночью, операция началась
> Ты: Ночью началась операция.
> Снова это! Я имел в виду "At night, the operation began" а не "At night an operation began." Если я хочу сказать "the operation began", неправильно ли писать "Операция началась"? Это как твой пример!
> 			
> 		  Actually, it is more complex than difference between a and the... It is rather stylistical here, If you don't want to pay unnecesary extra attention to the verb, should say with the verb first. It is often neutral style in literary language, in narration, retelling etc.

 You are both correct. However, I personally prefer Pravit's variant. (But note, the comma is not allowed here: ночью операция началась). His considerations are certainly right. He described the operation before in the text; and here the point was that this operation _has begun_. 
Meanwhile, Propp's version is more neutral, so it can fit everywhere.

----------


## Zeus

> Я:в случае обыска рабочих лесопильного
> Ты:на случай если рабочих лесопильного будут обыскивать
> Я:Она рассказал Шевцову о том, что древесина была готовлена перевозить немецкому командиру Коху
> Ты: Она расказала Шевцову о том, что готова древесина, которую должны перевозить немецкому командиру Коху 
> В таких ситуации, что мне надо вспомнить, чтобы правильно писать? Эти ошибки как невидимо под носью идут!

 Это даже не ошибки... Так, стиль (хоть это тоже важно).
Your first sentence (в случае обыска...) is absolutely correct, and I like it more. Three genitives in a row are very common in Russian. 
If we correct just grammatical mistakes in the second sentence, without reconstructing it, it will be more than OK: 
Она рассказал_a_(1) Шевцову(2), что древесина (3) _под_готовлена(4) _для перевозки_(5) немецкому командиру Коху. 
1. Она is feminine by definition, so the verb should be f. as well. 
2. "O том" was OK, but unnecessary. (I would say, It was too correct  ::  ). 
3. "была", i.e. past, should not be used in a dependant sentence, if the main part is already in the past. There is no agreement like in English, as Propp has said. For example, if you say: 
I thought he was right. - 
in Russian you would say like "I thought he _is_ right". - "Я думал, он прав". You may think as if the main sentence transfers you into past (or future, whatever), and so the dependant part should be written from the point of view of that time. 
4. There is no word "готовлена", you can use either "подготовлена" or "готова". 
5. In Russian you can use infinitive after a transitive verb only if it is active (hm, I'm not sure about the wording... Let's see some examples): 
I am ready to die = Я готов умереть - OK 
the same thing with a noun: 
I am ready for the death = Я готов к смерти. 
However, in case of wood, you can't say literally 'the wood is ready to move' - actually 'the wood is ready to be moved'. 
You can translate it directly: "древесина готова[, чтобы] быть перевезённой" - and while it is correct grammatically, nobody would say that way: it's too complex. Therefore, often a suitable noun is used: древесина готова к перевозке (literally "the wood is ready for transportation").  
I would like to say that you _think_ mostly correct. I have no doubt about your style - you'll be able to express yourself better than many Russians. Just keep on studying!  ::

----------


## JJ

> О! Продолжения уже не требуется  Отлично.        Originally Posted by JJ  Однозначно "Чёрт!", без вариантов, просто вполне допустимо растягивать "ч" - вот и получилось "сссчччёрт!"    У меня есть идея, что он сначала хотел сказать другое слово из 4 букв, но на букву "С"  Но вовремя решил, что оно слишком грубое

 Maybe you're right.  ::   But the word you mean - "сука" is not too rude, it's quite possible literary expression. It means "bitch", and still uses not only as curse. It uses as "a female dog" also.

----------


## Propp

Она рассказал Шевцову о том, что древесина была готовлена перевозить немецкому командиру Коху.
vs
Она рассказалa(1) Шевцову(2), что древесина (3) подготовлена(4) для перевозки(5) немецкому командиру Коху. 
vs  
I think this should better be translated. Она расказала Шевцову, что древесину готовят для перевозки немецкому командиру Коху.
The situation is like this: She came to a saw-mill factory. She saw a wood, and then she knew that this wood was purposed to be sent to someone Koch. 
When I wrote "Она расказала Шевцову о том, что готова древесина, которую должны перевезти немецкому командиру Коху" I meant:
She came to a saw-mill. She saw a wood, some of this wood was purposed to be regularly transported to Koch. Then one day she knew, that this kind of wood "to Koch" is ready for transportation. 
Then the variant "Она расказала Шевцову, что древесину готовят для перевозки немецкому командиру Коху" is more correct of course. 
Она рассказалa Шевцову, что древесина подготовлена для перевозки немецкому командиру Коху. 
the difference with ... древесину готовят для перевозки... is that the 1st is one-time action, when the 2nd is may be on regular basis (perfective passive vs present). In the 1st case the passive meaning is expressed with the help of past passive perfective participle, which is not very good. In the 2nd case the passive meaning is expressed with the help of impersonal verb in 3rd plural and the logical subject here is formal object, wich is more custom for good literary style. 
Ночью началась операция vs Ночью операция началась -- is absolutely OK. I also agree that from the point of story-teller the 2nd is a normal sentence, especially whem he is talking about the operation already discussed before. I just exagerrated a little.

----------


## Pravit

Propp, можно в конце концов составить книгу ваших сообщений, для тех, кто учат русский язык! Назовём её "Ученник и Учитель: Из точки зрения филолога" с нашими сообщениями и твоими ответами. Я дам тебе 15% доходов   ::   ::   
У меня что-то новое, которому нужны исправления. Спусть надеемся на то, что он не так неправильно... 
Сводка главы девятой: Через Линию Фронта
------------------
Илью проводили мать и сестра на вокзале. Он уехал на фронт с поездом.  Добираясь до маленькой деревни около фронта, сообщил ему старший группы, что нужно ночевать.  Им было трудно найти хорошое место, в котором можно ночевать, так как деревню часто бомбили и большинство домов были уничтожены.  Наконец нашли место в сеновале сарая и заснули.  Утром, старший сообщил группе партизанов о плане секретно войти в вражескую тыль.  Ночью, переехали через реку Двины с плотом.  Через месяц, группа партизанов шли с лагеря на лагерь, пробираясь в место, в котором они нужны. Наконец, Илья добрался до Раковья.  Его встретил секретарь райкома партии Клименко и молодой партизан Макар.  Клименко сообщил Илье, что он будет старшим инструктором подрывных дел, потом распорядился, чтобы Макар ведил Илью в свою землянку.

----------


## Propp

> Propp, можно в конце концов составить книгу ваших сообщений, для тех, кто учат русский язык! Назовём её "Ученник и Учитель: Из точки зрения филолога" с нашими сообщениями и твоими ответами. Я дам тебе 15% доходов

 "ученик", "с точки зрения филолога"
А почему 15%? Кто здесь ученик?  ::    

> У меня что-то новое, которому нужны исправления.

 Я бы скорее сказал:
"У меня кое-что новое, чему нужны исправления. У меня новый текст, который нужно исправить."  

> Спусть надеемся на то, что он не так неправильно...

 "Будем надеяться, что он не такой неправильный (что это не так уж неправильно)..."   

> Сводка главы девятой: Через Линию Фронта 
> ------------------

 The titles in Russian books have no capital letters in every word, so you'd better write Через линию фронта  

> Илью проводили мать и сестра на вокзале.

 It's ok. But stylistically it depends on what you want to stress. More neutral and general sentence is "Мать и сестра проводили Илью на вокзал" (на вокзал/на вокзале = to the station/on the station, it also depends on what you want to say).Possible variants are: "Мать и сестра проводили на вокзал Илью" ("It was Ilya whom mother and sister accompanied to the station")."Илью на вокзал проводили мать и сестра" ("It was mother and sister who accompanied Ilya to the station"). "На вокзал Илью проводили мать и сестра ("As for the station, Ilya was accompanied there by mother and sister"). "Мать и сестра Илью на вокзал проводили" ("Mother and sister *accompanied* Ilya to the station"). "Мать и сестра проводили Илью на вокзал" ("It was to the station, that mother and sister accompanied Ilya"). And so on.  ::    

> Он уехал на фронт с поездом.

 More often it is said "ехать на поезде", but "с поездом" is also possible.   

> Добираясь до маленькой деревни около фронта, сообщил ему старший группы, что нужно ночевать.

 Here we have one very interesting point.
You may say like this:
Добравшись до маленькой деревни около (возле) фронта, старший по группе (старший в группе? старший группы? not sure what is more ok) сообщил ему, что нужно заночевать (переночевать? просто imperfect "ночевать" sounds rather general. 
But the more appropriate variant is like this:
Когда они добрались до маленькой деревни возле фронта, старший в группе сообщил ему, что нужно заночевать. 
Why I replaced "добравшись" with "когда они добрались"? As may be you already know, добравшись is деепричастие (perfective one). So it means "when [I/you/he/she/we/they/it] [have/hase] reached it". Or, more simply, "while having reached". In subordinate sentences деепричастие means an action of a person or a thing, which is the subject of the main sentence. So in the 1st example it is supposed that only the chief of the group has reached the village. We don't know whether Ilya was going with him or if he was in the village before, from the very outset. It is not grammatically incorrect, but it should be used with caution, because in other sentences you may produce a nonsence, as in the very famouse example from Chekhov:
"Проезжая мимо вокзала, у меня слетела шляпа".
From grammatical point of vew it was the hat who was the main an active actor (formal subject of the main sentence) . The man wanted to say "When *I*  was passing the station, I had my hat flown away", but actually he said "When my *hat* was passing the station, I had it flown away". He probably wanted to adorn his speech with деепричастный оборот (participle construction), but spoiled everything.
In English, as in some other langages, these kind of additional constructions are more independdant from the main sentence. As I think, they originate from Latin construction "ablativus absolutus" which is absolutely independant from the main sentence. In English and French (I think)you may say "Having passed the station, my hat was flown away", because it is supposed that in the 1st and 2nd clauses the actors are different. In Russian it is not so.
There are alike constructions in English, which also cannot be directly put in Russian. I was reading C. Doyle stories and came across the following example: "A celebrated anatomist, a profound chemist, and one of the first physiologists in Europe, it was a relief for him to turn from these subjects and to bring his varied knowledge to bear upon a study of the soul and the mysterious relationship of spirits". In Russian it would have been supposed that "a relief" was anatomist, chemist and physiologist.
As for the partisans, you, of course, may say "Добравшись до деревни, они решили переночевать." It means they both have reached the village and both decided to stay for a night.  
старший по группе сообщил ему, что нужно заночевать -- this word order    

> Им было трудно найти хорошое место, в котором можно ночевать, так как деревню часто бомбили и большинство домов были уничтожены.

 Better to say "хорошее место для ночёвки". Thus the sentence would be less clumsy.   

> Наконец нашли место в сеновале сарая и заснули.

 на сеновале   

> Утром, старший сообщил группе партизанов о плане секретно войти в вражескую тыль.

 вражеский тыл. Тыл - мужского рода. Тыл, тыла, тылу, тыл, тылом, о тыле.   

> Ночью, переехали через реку Двины с плотом.

 Ночью они перпелыли через реку Двину на плоте. 
Sonner переплыли или пересекли, because ехать is said about trains, buses, cars and alike. На поезде и автомобиле едут(переезжают). На плоту плывут (переплывают). 
Переплыли реку Двину (accusative). 
На плоте. (on the raft, not with the raft) 
Они is needed here to make sentense more neutral and not so colloquial as if the man is telling about themselves and often omitting pronouns.   

> Через месяц, группа партизанов шли с лагеря на лагерь, пробираясь в место, в котором они нужны.

 Наконец, Илья добрался до Раковья. Его встретил секретарь райкома партии Клименко и молодой партизан Макар. 
[/quote]
This is ok, but rather встретили, because there were 2 of them.   

> Клименко сообщил Илье, что он будет старшим инструктором подрывных дел, потом распорядился, чтобы Макар ведил Илью в свою землянку.

 Чтобы Макар отвёл Илью в свою землянку.
Вести (imp) - Отвести(perf)
Прошедшее время: вёл, отвёл.

----------


## JJ

BTW, Pravit, твоя последняя сводка самая лучшая!   ::

----------


## Pravit

Классно, кажется, что я немного лучше стану.  Ура!!!
Спасибо большое Propp, Zeus, и JJ! 
У меня пара вопросов:
Что именно значит "Друзья-товарищи"(заглавие романа)? Спервы думал я "Друзья - Товарищи" в смысли "Friends are Comrades", но теперь кажется, что это существительное множественного числа - "Перевозил я на прошлой неделе ваших друзья-товарищей..." говорит один из характеров в романе.
Что значит "Большая земля" и "Ай да ......"? 
Сводка главы десятой: Предупреждение
---
После нападения партизанов на гитлеровских солдатов  под Семёновкой, посыльная Вера трижды носила медикаменту дла раненых на партизанский лагерь на Черной Гряди.  Ей нужно было просить санитарку в боровичском госпитале, чтобы она дала ей нужные медикаменты.  Несколько дня позже пришла новость о том, что гестапо арестовали санитарку. С этой новостью, Шевцов решил послать Веру останавливаться с партизанами.  Он послал с ней записку о том, что приехал отряд немецких солдатов, который готовился уничтожить партизанский лагерь.  Вера добиралась до лагеря и дала записку Клименко.  Прочитавший записку, Клименко распорядился, чтобы партизаны собрались уйти с лагеря. Вера встретилась со своим братом партизаном Макаром, и познакомилась с подрывник-инстуктором Ильей, кто ей нравится.  Партизаны ушли с Черной Гряди и добирались до другого лагеря около Раковья.  Издали, они смотрели на гитлеровский отряд, который уничтожил пустой лагерь.  Завтра, Клименко послал Веру разведчиком в Раковью.  Деревня была забита с гитлеровскими солдатами, машинами.  На виселице около школы висели немного человеков, из которых Вера узнала одного.  Вернувшяясь на лагерь, Вера сообщил Клименко о чём видела.  С этой разведкой, Клименко приказал, чтобы Илья собирал подрывники и заминовал дорогу в Раковь.   

> In English, as in some other langages, these kind of additional constructions are more independdant from the main sentence.

 На самом деле, у нас такой в английском языке есть. Учили в уроках английского в школе.   
"After reading the original study, the article remains unconvincing."
Who read the original study here? The article did! 
"To improve his results, the experiment was done again."
In this sentence, the experiment was trying to improve his own results. 
Мы это называем "Dangling Modifier." 
кстати, мне было трудно понимать это:
Будучи подростком, Ваня любил подъезжать из поселка к железнодорожной школе на маневровом паровозе. Онажды в гололедицу, держа под мышкой перевязанные ремешком учебники, он продеружил у запасных путей довольно долго. Боясь опоздать на уроки, он пытался вскочить на маленькую металлическую подножку тендера первой же встречной "очевки" и поскользнулся. Правая рука попала под колеса. 
Я понял, что он как-нибудь опоздал, спешил, пытался прыгать на что-то, но не успел, и что-то задавил правую руку. Но больше не очень хорошо понимал.

----------


## JJ

> Классно, кажется, что я немного лучше стану.  Ура!!!
> Спасибо большое Propp, Zeus, и JJ! 
> У меня пара вопросов:
> Что именно значит "Друзья-товарищи"(заглавие романа)? Спервы думал я "Друзья - Товарищи" в смысли "Friends are Comrades", но теперь кажется, что это существительное множественного числа - "Перевозил я на прошлой неделе ваших друзья-товарищей..." говорит один из характеров в романе.
> Что значит "Большая земля" и "Ай да ......"?

 "Друзья-товарищи" means "friends and buddies". There is a such construction in russian, for example: "леса-поля", "реки-озера", "книжки-тетрадки".
Большая земля - well, it is a place you get supply from, if you are in the expedition, for example, and you are managed from there.
Ай да... - This is an expression for an approval or admiration something like wow or great. For example "Ай да Пушкин! Ай да сукин сын!" (с) А.С. Пушкин he said this about himself.   ::

----------


## Zeus

> На плоту плывут (переплывают). 
> На плоте. (on the raft, not with the raft)

 Don't mislead innocent people  ::  
I think both variants are correct, but "на плоту" (Dative) is used much more often.

----------


## JJ

> Сводка главы десятой: Предупреждение
> ---
> После нападения партизанов на гитлеровских солдатов  под Семёновкой, посыльная Вера трижды носила медикаменту дла раненых на партизанский лагерь на Черной Гряди.

 После нападения партизанов на гитлеровских солдат  под Семёновкой, посыльная Вера трижды носила медикаменты для раненых в партизанский лагерь на Черной Гряди. 
Солдат - plural genetive case. 
Медикаменты - plural nominative case
В партизанский лагерь - "в" instead of "на". "На" mostly uses when you talk about any kind of surface - на столе(on the table) на улице (in the street, the street has surface, right?) на озере etc and when you talk about time - у меня назначена встреча на 5 часов/понедельник(I've got an appointment at 5 o'clock/on monday.) 
To be continued...  ::

----------


## Zeus

Huh, Pravit, your progress is great!  ::    

> Что значит "Большая земля"?

 Sometimes literally: mainland. When you are in an island, the continent you came from is your mainland, "большая земля". Quite often it doesn't have to be a real island, but just a blockade or remote area.   

> После нападения партизанов на гитлеровских солдатов

 Genitive солдат. Just remember.   

> под Семёновкой, посыльная Вера трижды носила медикаменту дла

 медикаменты (plural only). Для.   

> раненых на партизанский лагерь

 в ... лагерь.   

> Несколько дня позже пришла новость

 Either: 1) Через несколько дней... 2) Несколько дней спустя... (оr Спустя несколько дней...)   

> о том, что гестапо арестовали санитарку.

 It's a hard case even for Russians: to determine the gender of a foreign word. "Гестапо" looks like neuter, and is a main word, so "гестапо арестовал_о_..."   

> С этой новостью, Шевцов решил послать Веру останавливаться с партизанами.

 Do you mean "Shvetsov decided to send Vera with this news to stop by the guerrilas"? Then just "Швецов решил послать Веру с этой новостью к партизанам".
If you mean "Shvetsov decided to send Vera to the guerrilas to tell them the news and stay", then you need to explain: "Швецов решил послать Веру с этой новостью к партизанам и оставить ее там".
Another option, "When Shvetsov got this news, he decided to send Vera to guerrilas (to stay)". It turns "Получив эту новость, Швецов решил отослать Веру к партизанам".
"Отослать" means "send away".   

> Он послал с ней записку о том, что приехал отряд немецких солдатов, который готовился уничтожить партизанский лагерь.  Вера добиралась до лагеря и дала записку Клименко.

 "Солдат" again; "который готовился" is absolutely correct, but I would replace it with "готовившийся" (past participle).
"Вера добралась..." - completed action. You used "дала" correctly; compound verbs should be in one form (добралась... и дала... or (not for your sentence) добиралась... и давала...)   

> Прочитавший записку, Клименко распорядился,

 Hm. I don't know how to explain, but in Russian there are two kinds of participles: причастие и деепричастие. Причастие acts almost like an adjective, while деепричастие is more like a verb. Here Klimenko have done something (having read...), so you should use деепричастие: прочитавши (full form) or прочитав (short form). The short form is used more often, so:
Прочитав записку, Клименко распорядился...   

> чтобы партизаны собрались уйти с лагеря.

 собирались уходить (prepare to go, not "prepare to have gone").   

> Вера встретилась со своим братом партизаном Макаром, и познакомилась с подрывник-инстуктором Ильей, кто ей нравится.

 Declination is propagated through all the phrase, even in parts of complex words:
...познакомилась с подрывник_ом_-инструктором Ильей, _который_ ей нравился. 
And: compound sentences, joined with "и" don't need a comma in between: Вера встретилась ... и познакомилась...   

> Партизаны ушли с Черной Гряди и добирались до другого лагеря около Раковья.

 Again: ушли... и добрались.   

> Издали, они смотрели на гитлеровский отряд, который уничтожил пустой лагерь.

 Correct, but if you mean "they watched..." If you want to say "they saw", then "издали они видели гитлеровский отряд..."
(note no comma here).   

> Завтра, Клименко послал Веру разведчиком в Раковью.

 Because the action is to be taken _on_ the next day, but you say in the past, the appropriate word is "назавтра" или "на следующий день".
As in the last case, no need for comma here.   

> Деревня была забита с гитлеровскими солдатами, машинами.  На виселице около школы висели немного человеков

 "Человек", like with "солдат" (G pl.). But note "человек" is not used in plural with any other case. There is a word "люди", which has no singular  ::  
"немного" means "not many". If you want to say "a few" or "several", better to use "н*е*сколько":
...oколо школы висело несколько человек.
...oколо школы висели несколько человек.
...около школы висело несколько людей.
All they are correct, but if you talk about dead bodies, the first one is better. "Люди" always implies "alive".   

> из которых Вера узнала одного.  Вернувшяясь на лагерь, Вера сообщил Клименко о чём видела.

 Вернувшись в лагерь,... Деепричастие again.
Вера сообщил_а_ Клименко, что она видела.   

> С этой разведкой, Клименко приказал

 Again, "с этой..." is not clear in Russian. Better to say like "Having got the data...".
And "разведка" means only the action or organisation. The reconnaisance data obtained are called "разведданные" или просто "данные", или "[развед]информация".
Получив эти разведданные, Клименко приказал,...   

> чтобы Илья собирал подрывники и заминовал дорогу в Раковь.

 Again compound sentences: собрал... и заминировал.   

> "After reading the original study, the article remains unconvincing."
> Who read the original study here? The article did!

 No, the _implied_ reader  ::    

> кстати, мне было трудно понимать это:
> Будучи подростком, Ваня любил подъезжать из поселка к железнодорожной школе на маневровом паровозе. Онажды в гололедицу, держа под мышкой перевязанные ремешком учебники, он продеружил у запасных путей довольно долго. Боясь опоздать на уроки, он пытался вскочить на маленькую металлическую подножку тендера первой же встречной "очевки" и поскользнулся. Правая рука попала под колеса. 
> Я понял, что он как-нибудь опоздал, спешил, пытался прыгать на что-то, но не успел, и что-то задавил правую руку. Но больше не очень хорошо понимал.

 Гололедица - icy conditions
держа под мышкой - holding underarm. Подмышка - underarm, armpit.
Держа - деепричастие.
Держа под мышкой учебники - деепричастный оборот (всегда выделяется запятыми с обеих сторон). 
перевязанные - tied, bound. Причастие, plural.
перевязанные ремешком учебники - "обратный" причастный оборот (inverse participle phrase). Он не выделяется запятыми, потому трудно. Прямой оборот выделяется: учебники, перевязанные ремешком,... The meaning is the same, it's a matter of style.
Ремешок (strap) - diminutive from "ремень" (belt, strap).
=>перевязанные ремешком учебники = textbooks, tied (together) with the straps. 
...держа под мышкой перевязанные ремешком учебники - причастный оборот внутри деепричастного. A complex structure. =
...holding underarm the textbooks, which was tied together with straps. 
Боясь опоздать на уроки,... - опять деепричастный оборот.
Being afraid to be late to school... 
поскользнулся - has slipped off (on the ice; accidentally).

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by Propp  На плоту плывут (переплывают). 
> На плоте. (on the raft, not with the raft)   Don't mislead innocent people  
> I think both variants are correct, but "на плоту" (Dative) is used much more often.

 "На плоту" is 2nd предложный падеж. Это не дательный.

----------


## Propp

As for друзья-товарищи I think this is called apposition (приложение). It's like Conan the Barbarian, only in the case of usual nouns, not names. The most common in Russian, as far as I remember, are друзья-товарищи, путь-дорога, горе-злосчастие. With the names -- Москва-река, Угрюм-река etc.   

> - "Перевозил я на прошлой неделе ваших друзья-товарищей..." говорит один из характеров в романе.

 Персонажей, а не "характеров". Это по-английски "character", а по-русски "персонаж". "Характер" means only "temper", "psycological nature of a person".

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо большое за помощь. Хоть у меня несколько вопросов!   

> Вера встретилась со своим братом партизаном Макаром, и познакомилась с подрывник-инстуктором Ильей, кто ей нравится.  
> Declination is propagated through all the phrase, even in parts of complex words: 
> ...познакомилась с подрывником-инструктором Ильей, который ей нравился.

 я думал, что можно использовать "кто" когда говоришь о людьей, например: "я удивлён, что здесь так много русских, которые хотят помогать тем, кто учат русский язык".  Или это только с множественным числом? 
 Ваня любил подъезжать из поселка к железнодорожной школе на маневровом паровозе. 
Здесь что именно говорят с "на маневровом паровозе"? Он водит паравоз?  
он продеружил у запасных путей довольно долго. 
Я только понимал "He liked to do dangerous trips for a long time" , не очень хорошо понимал. "Продежурмть" не в словаре.  
он пытался вскочить на маленькую металлическую подножку тендера первой же встречной "очевки"
Здесь понимаю только "Он пытался вскочить". "He tried to jump on a little metal (something- everything past here i don't understand)" 
Я написал внизу кое-что новое.  
Сводка главы одинадцатой: "Друзья-товарищи" 
В боровичском нефтебазе прибыл немецкий наливной состав из двенадцати цистерны.  Очевидно готовились к прибытию немецкого танкового отряда.  Шевцов поручал Ване разведать охрану нефтебазы и докладывать ему обо всем. Ваня ходил вокруг нефтебазы, наблюдая охрану. Нефтебазу защищали четыре вышки, в которых наблюдают пулемётисты.  Но самым интересным Ване был то, что охранники нефтебазы не говорили по-немецки. Говорили по-чешски.  Ваня заметил высокий полный чех, очевидно начальник караула, и решил с ним познакомиться. Одни день, Ваня наблюдал за начальником.  Чех пошёл в рынок и купил бутылку самогона.  Назавтра Ваня вернулся с бутылкой самогона и продал чеху.  Так познакомились.  Начальника звали Юзеф Гавелка. 
Спустя несколько дней, Ваня сообщил Шевцов о разведданных.  Это поставил Шевцова в тупик.  Он думал, что уничтожение караула ненужно, но обычные диверсии не годятся.  Когда Шевцов думал о возможностьей, постучал кто-то в дверь.  Вошли Макар, Илья, и парень в немецкой форме.  Этого парня звали Ян Жегурек, чешский партизан и бывший гитлеровский солдат.  Они решили устроить встречу между Жегуреком м Гавелкой назавтра.  Макар и Ян ночевали у Нины.  Макар расскзала Нине как встретили Яна. Партизаны атаковали немецких в бани, и Ян, который гитлеровским солдатом был, стрелял на убегающих солдат.  Макар сказал Нине о своей любви за ней, но Нина хотела только "друзьями-товарищими" быть.  Назавтра встретились с Гавелкой.  Ян просил Гавелку им помогать, но тот сказал, что ему нужно подумать, и просил их ждать до завтра.
Партизаны не могли откладывать до завтра.  Гавелка, может, вызывает подкрепление.  С помощью Яна, чешские патрульные позволили русскам войти в нефтебазу, и им помогали найти Гавелку. Когда нашли, Гавелка сердил и застрелял одного из солдат.  Гавелку сразу же застрелял Шевцов.  Чешским солдатам нельзя было оставаться в нефтебазе.  Партизаны заложили мины, и вместе со солдатами ушли.

----------


## JJ

> Спасибо большое за помощь. Хоть у меня несколько вопросов! 
> Ваня любил подъезжать из поселка к железнодорожной школе на маневровом паровозе. 
> Здесь что именно говорят с "на маневровом паровозе"? Он водит паравоз?

 Ты имеешь ввиду "что значит "на маневровом паровозе"?
Маневровый паровоз - steam locomotive which push carriages in the raylway station.   

> он продеружил у запасных путей довольно долго. 
> Я только понимал "He liked to do dangerous trips for a long time" , не очень хорошо понимал. "Продежурмть" не в словаре.

 Дежурить - 1. on duty 2. sit up, watch, keep vigil. Продежурить is a perfect form.   

> он пытался вскочить на маленькую металлическую подножку тендера первой же встречной "очевки"
> Здесь понимаю только "Он пытался вскочить". "He tried to jump on a little metal (something- everything past here i don't understand)"

 Подножка - footboard, step
тендер - a car with coal and water for steam locomotive.
"очевка" - steam locomotive OЧ series. 
to be continued...

----------


## JJ

> Сводка главы одинадцатой: "Друзья-товарищи" 
> В боровичском нефтебазе прибыл немецкий наливной состав из двенадцати цистерны.

 На боровичскую нефтебазу прибыл немецкий состав из 12 цистерн.  

> Шевцов поручал Ване разведать охрану нефтебазы и докладывать ему обо всем.

 Шевцов поручил -it is a perfect form - Shevtsov had charged (btw is it correct?)   

> Ваня ходил вокруг нефтебазы, наблюдая охрану.

 It is better to say наблюдая за охраной.  

> Нефтебазу защищали четыре вышки, в которых наблюдают пулемётисты.

 Нефтебазу защищали четыре вышки с пулемётчиками. 
Пулемёт - machine gun,
Пулемётчик - machine gunner
Ещё примеры: автомат(assault rifle) - автоматчик (assault rifle gunner), гранатомёт (grenade cup discharge?)- гранатомётчик (grenade cup discharge gunner?)   

> Но самым интересным Ване был то, что охранники нефтебазы не говорили по-немецки.

 "Но самым интересным для Вани было то,...".  или "Но самым интересным Ване показалось то,..."   

> Говорили по-чешски.  Ваня заметил высокий полный чех, очевидно начальник караула, и решил с ним познакомиться.

 "высокого полного чеха"..."начальника караула" This is accusative case of animated noun. (thanks Propp!) 
to be continued

----------


## Zeus

> Originally Posted by Zeus        Originally Posted by Propp  На плоту плывут (переплывают). 
> На плоте. (on the raft, not with the raft)   Don't mislead innocent people  
> I think both variants are correct, but "на плоту" (Dative) is used much more often.   "На плоту" is 2nd предложный падеж. Это не дательный.

 Действительно. Дательный-то без разговоров "плоту"  ::

----------


## JJ

> Одни день, Ваня наблюдал за начальником.  Чех пошёл в рынок и купил бутылку самогона.  Назавтра Ваня вернулся с бутылкой самогона и продал чеху.  Так познакомились.  Начальника звали Юзеф Гавелка.

 Не говорят "один день", лучше так:"Однажды Ваня наблюдал за начальником и увидел что чех пошёл... "  "На рынок", не "в рынок". "Назавтра..." хм, возможно, но я бы сказал так: "На следующий день..". "Так они познакомились."   

> Спустя несколько дней, Ваня сообщил Шевцов о разведданных.

 "сообщил Шевцов*у*" - said *to* Shevtsov - dative case.   

> Это поставил Шевцова в тупик.

 Эт*о* поставил*о*   
Продолжение следует...

----------


## Propp

Привет!
Уж больно быстро ты читаешь...  :: 
Но раз тут несколько "исправителей", то пусть исправляют по-очереди. Я вот придумал следующий комментарий.  

> я думал, что можно использовать "кто" когда говоришь о людьей, например: "я удивлён, что здесь так много русских, которые хотят помогать тем, кто учат русский язык". Или это только с множественным числом?

 Сначала исправления:
... о людях... 
I am not sire, but I think that you may use *кто* in subordinate clauses only if it depends on the pronouns *тот, кое-кто, кто-нибудь, никто, всякий, все* etc. (in different cases of course).
Examples: Здесь есть кто-нибудь, кто говорит по-английски? Всякий, кто говорит по-английски, должен отправить сообщение. Оказывается, здесь нет никого, кто бы говорил по-английски.
In the case of nouns the *который* is used.
Examples: Я знал одного человека, который говорил по-английски. 
Sometimes you may use *что*for making subordinate attribute clauses. But it may sound rather colloquial.
Examples: Галоши, что прислал ты на прошлой неделе, мы давно уже съели. (  :: from Чуковский's poem "Телефон"). То письмо, что ты прислала, я выбросил.   

> *JJ*wrote
> Quote 
> Говорили по-чешски. Ваня заметил высокий полный чех, очевидно начальник караула, и решил с ним познакомиться.  
> "высокого полного чеха"..."начальника караула" this is a genetive case.

 This is accusative case of *animated* noun.

----------


## Pravit

ага, большое спасибо всем! Через ваши усилия, этот сложный русский язык станет ясным. Смущаю, потому что уже давно учил не делать такие ошибки! 
davay ti poka che-to
что это значит? "Давай ты пока чьей-то"? Даже когда в русском шрифте, я не понимаю. Понимаю каждое слово, но не понимаю предложение. "Давай" понимаю "Give" или "Let's", но давать что? Если здесь значит "Let's", то нужно ещё глагол...ужас!

----------


## Propp

> ага, большое спасибо всем! Через ваши усилия, этот сложный русский язык станет ясным. Смущаю, потому что уже давно учил не делать такие ошибки! 
> davay ti poka che-to
> что это значит? "Давай ты пока чьей-то"? Даже когда в русском шрифте, я не понимаю. Понимаю каждое слово, но не понимаю предложение. "Давай" понимаю "Give" или "Let's", но давать что? Если здесь значит "Let's", то нужно ещё глагол...ужас!

 Давай ты пока чё-то....
Это незаконченное предложение или отрывок из предложения. Или набор слов. Что-то вроде "Let you for the time being something...."

----------


## Pravit

гммм....так, побывал в русском чате на PalTalk, они распевали "Караокэ". Кто-то распевал ужасно, но все равно я сказал "МОЛОДЕЦ!!!" Потом кто-то сказал "pravit, davai ti poka che-to."  ???

----------


## JJ

> Он думал, что уничтожение караула ненужно, но обычные диверсии не годятся.
> 			
> 		  "Он думал что уничтожение караула ненужно и/поэтому обычные диверсии не годятся." 
> [quote:3d8c6iot]Когда Шевцов думал о возможностьей, постучал кто-то в дверь.

 Когда Шевцов думал о возможностях, кто-то постучал в дверь.
"о возможностях" - about what? - it is a prepositional case.
if you say "постучал кто-то" it means that you say about knocking, if you say ""кто-то постучал" it means that you say about somebody who has knocked.   

> Партизаны атаковали немецких в бани, и Ян, который гитлеровским солдатом был, стрелял на убегающих солдат.

 "атаковали немцев/немецких солдат в бане" "который гитлеровским солдатом был" it's better direct translate it into russian "which was Hitler's soldier" - "который был гитлеровским солдатом" "стрелял в" - "shooted at".   

> Макар сказал Нине о своей любви за ней, но Нина хотела только "друзьями-товарищими" быть.

 "о своей любви к ней" - "любовь к" smb/smt. Btw, I'd say all this  sentence something like that:"Макар сказал Нине о своей любви к ней, но Нина захотела остаться с ним только друзьями."    

> Ян просил Гавелку им помогать, но тот сказал, что ему нужно подумать, и просил их ждать до завтра.

 [/quote:3d8c6iot]
"попросил Гавелку"..... "просил их подождать до завтра"
"попросил" - had asked. 
"подождать" - had waited 
Продолжение следует....  ::

----------


## Pravit

УЖАС!!!!!! Написал полное сообщение, послал, потом "Invalid_session".   ::   Нужно его снова писать. 
Продолжение еще следует? Ужас! А я уже следующую "сводку" написал. Ой, команда "исправительей" отставает!   ::   Большое спасибо всем!  ::   ::  Кажется, что у меня самая большая проблема в том, что я неправильно использую время глаголов. Также есть проблемы падежов, предлогов, иногда и порядка слов. 
Сводка главы двенадцатой: В отряде Виктора 
Возвращаясь в лагерь, Илья, Макар, и остальные заглянули к отряду Виктора Маньковского. В лагере встретил Илью партизан Тараз Чугунков. Тарас с другим партизаном готовили мину для засады немецкого поезда вечером. Илья заметил, что неправильно готовили мину, и помог поставить мину в порядке. Илья с отсальными решили помогать им в засаде поезда. Вечером, пробрались в рельсы. Около рельсов, донёсся немецкий патруль. Илья и Тарас заторопились. Илье нужно было заложить мину под рельсами. Он полз в рельсы, и начал рыть яму для мины. Вдруг открыли огонь немцы. Илья спрыгнул с рельсов, но пуля царапнул его в ноге. Убегая с Чугунковом, он стал отставать. Он прислонился к Тарасу, и вместе они ушли. Поезд уже поехал мимо места первого пытания. Остальные партизаны их нашли и решили раз больше попытаться выполнить задание. С помощью Тараса, Илья заложил мину под рельсами немного подальше, перед поездом. Мина успешно взорвалась, уничтожя паравоз. Партизаны убегали. Илье стало трудным идти. Он терял кровь. На носилки его носили товарищи до лагеря, где Вера ухажиала за ним. В днях болезни, он дружился с Верой. В конце концов смог он снова ходить, и он ушёл с Верой назад в лагерь Клименко.

----------


## Zeus

> УЖАС!!!!!! Написал полное сообщение, послал, потом "Invalid_session".    Нужно его снова писать.

 Это когда ты долго пишешь сообщение, а кто-то успевает отправить свое раньше, начав позже. Удобно пользоваться браузером (browser) Opera, он сохраняет текст при нажатии Back. А во всех других должно стать привычкой сохранять текст в Clipboard перед отправкой. Выделяешь все (Ctrl+A) и в буфер (Ctrl+C). В случае чего делаешь снова Add Reply и вставляешь текст из буфера: Ctrl+V.

----------


## Pravit

хорошое предложение...хотя я делал "Ctrl+A" и потом случайно толкнул "space bar"... :P

----------


## Zeus

> хорошое предложение...хотя я делал "Ctrl+A" и потом случайно толкнул "space bar"... :P

 Нажми быстренько Ctrl+Z  ::

----------


## Propp

Привет, Pravit!
Молодец, что читаешь и пишешь. Ошибки у тебя, в основном, стилистические или из-за незнания конкретных слов и как они сочетаются с другими словами.
Quote = Pravit wrote  

> Возвращаясь в лагерь, Илья, Макар, и остальные заглянули к отряду Виктора Маньковского. В лагере встретил Илью партизан Тараз Чугунков.

 В лагере Илью встретил партизан Тарас Чугунков.   

> Тарас с другим партизаном готовили мину для засады немецкого поезда вечером.

 Вечером Тарас с другим партизаном готовили мину для засады немецкого поезда. 
Обстоятельство времени (time adverbial modifier) в предложении нейтрального стиля лучше ставить в начале.   

> Илья заметил, что неправильно готовили мину, и помог поставить мину в порядке.

 Илья заметил, что мину готовили *неправильно*, и помог установить мину правильно.   

> Илья с отсальными решили помогать им в засаде поезда.

 Илья и другие решили помогать им в засаде на поезд.   

> Вечером, пробрались в рельсы.

 Вечером добрались до рельсов. (not "inside"!)   

> Около рельсов, донёсся немецкий патруль. 
> [quote:16q7jim6]
> "Доносится" обычно звук. Может, "донёсся шум (звуки) немецкого патруля"? 
> [quote:16q7jim6]
> Илья и Тарас заторопились. Илье нужно было заложить мину под рельсами. Он полз в рельсы, и начал рыть яму для мины.

 "подполз к рельсам"    

> Вдруг открыли огонь немцы.

 Вдруг немцы открыли *огонь*    

> Илья спрыгнул с рельсов, но пуля царапнул его в ноге.

 по ноге.    

> Убегая с Чугунковом, он стал отставать. Он прислонился к Тарасу, и вместе они ушли.

 Наверное, всё-таки "присоединился" (joined). "Прислонился" means "to lean against smb./smth." in phisical sense.   

> Поезд уже поехал мимо места первого пытания.

 "Пытание" , as I think, is not-dictionnary word from "пытать" = "to torture", or "испытывать" = "to test". Может, "мимо места первой попытки"? "Попытка" means "attempt".   

> Остальные партизаны их нашли и решили раз больше попытаться выполнить задание.

 ...и решили ещё раз...   

> С помощью Тараса, Илья заложил мину под рельсами немного подальше, перед поездом. Мина успешно взорвалась, уничтожя паравоз.

 уничтожив (perf.)    

> Партизаны убегали. Илье стало трудным идти.

 Илье стало *трудно* идти.   

> Он терял кровь. На носилки его носили товарищи до лагеря, где Вера ухажиала за ним.

 Товарищи несли его на носилках до лагеря...  

> В днях болезни, он дружился с Верой.

 Во время болезни.  

> В конце концов смог он снова ходить, и он ушёл с Верой назад в лагерь Клименко.

 [/quote:16q7jim6][/quote:16q7jim6]
В конце концов он снова смог ходить. -- такой порядок слов.

----------


## JJ

Окончание...  ::     

> Гавелка, может, вызывает подкрепление.

 "Гавелка может вызв*ать* подкрепление" или "Гавелка *мог* вызв*ать* подкрепление"  You should use here perfect verb form.   

> С помощью Яна, чешские патрульные позволили русскам войти в нефтебазу, и им помогали найти Гавелку.

 "русским".... "и помог*ли* им" - Here is a perfect verb form too - "..and they *had helped* them to find Gavelka". (btw, is it correct in english?)   

> Когда нашли, Гавелка сердил и застрелял одного из солдат.

 It is better to add "его" - "Когда *его* нашли, Гавелка.." либо "был сердит"(was angry) либо "рассердился"(had been angry) "и застрел*и*л".
стрел*ять* (в) - shoot (at) *за*стрел*ить* - to have shooted (smb)   

> Гавелку сразу же застрелял Шевцов.

 See comment above.   

> Чешским солдатам нельзя было оставаться в нефтебазе.  Партизаны заложили мины, и вместе со солдатами ушли.

 "с солдатами"
IMHO, it is possible to say here "в нефтебазе" and it is correct but I'd better say "на нефтебазе". I think the russian preposition "в" usually use when we talk about something which has volume or capacity. Нефтебаза is a surface with tanks. When we talk about any kind of surface we usually use preposition "на".  

> Продолжение еще следует? Ужас! А я уже следующую "сводку" написал. Ой, команда "исправительей" отставает!  Большое спасибо всем!   Кажется, что у меня самая большая проблема в том, что я неправильно использую время глаголов. Также есть проблемы падежов, предлогов, иногда и порядка слов.

 В целом у тебя получается довольно неполохо,  ::  давай упорядочим по частоте то, с чем у тебя иногда бывают проблемы:
1. Употребление совершенной формы глагола.
2. Предлоги.
3. Падежи.
4. Порядок слов.
About 1st point - when you use any perfect tense in english (have/had + Participle II) you should always (IMHO!) use a past perfect verb form in russian. (Correct me if I'm wrong!)
About point 4 - this is mostly literary style question, but there are a lot of phrases and idioms where the word order is needed.

----------


## Pravit

спасибо большое всем - наконец-то вернулся, я закончил "Друзья-Товарищи" - УРА! Мой первый прочтанный русский роман.  Теперь я буду читать "Гранатовый Браслет" Куприна так как он довольно краткий, а потом у меня несколько выборов: 
1. Еще краткий рассказ как "Гранатовый Браслет"
2. "Лолита"
3. "Наталья - русское зарубежье" (Кстати - что значит "зарубежье" -  "зарубежный" я знаю, "foreign", а зарубежье?)
4. "Арабское искусство"
5. "Самарканд"

----------


## Tu-160

Зарубежье, it is just a noun from adjective. If "зарубежный" means "foreign" then "зарубежье" is "foreign place". It is all places which are not in this country (abroad), the rest of the world and so on. Русское зарубежьеI think here it is a place abroad which is occupied by Russians.

----------


## Pravit

ну, что вы мне посоветуете? Я сейчас читаю "Гранатовый Браслет"...пока очень скучно, эти рассказы аристократической жизни всегда мне скучны... ::

----------


## Propp

Может тебе повести Пушкина почитать? "Капитанскую дочку" или "Дубровского"; он вроде бы считается образцовым писателем...  ::  
Хотя, эти повести тоже можно отнести к "аристократической жизни".
Гоголя тебе читать будет явно сложно.
С другой стороны для развлечения можно почитать К. Чуковского, он здесь, как я вижу, часто цитируется ("одеяло убежало, убежала простыня") -- "Мойдодыр", или там "Муха-цокотуха" какая-нибудь...

----------


## Pravit

я искал Чуковского на lib.ru, к сожалению только один повесть его нашёл, "Серебрянный Герб." Я думаю, что пока хорошая идея читать детские рассказы. 
Может быть, вы мне можете помогать с пониманием "Гранатового Браслета." Внизу я написал то, которое я не понял. 
"Но ни здесь, ни в городе - ничего не достанешь ни за какие деньги."
As I understood it, the sentence is "But not here or in town will you get anything for any kind of money." But it's unclear to me and I don't understand. 
Understood:
По всей терассе разливался зеленый полусвет, от которого лица женщин сразу побледнели.
But not understood:
 -Ты велишь здесь накрывать? - спросила Анна.
In the whole terrace there was a green half-light, from which the women's faces immediately were made pale. 
"Will you order to cover here?" asked Anna. ---?!?!?!? 
Князь Василий Львович привез с собою вдовую сестру Людмилу Львовну, по мужу Дурасову, полную, добродушную и необыкновенно молчаливую женщину, светского молодого богатого шалопая и кутилу Васючка, которого весь город знал под этим фамильярным именем, очень приятного в обществе уменьем петь и декламировать, а также устраивать живые картины, спектакли и благотворительные базары,...
Prince Vasily Lvovich(is that his отчество? If so, his father is named "Льв"?) brought with him his widowed sister Lyudmila Lvovna, married to Durasov(here I was confused who was married to who, and shouldn't there be a full name, not just "Durasov"?), a full, goodhearted, and unusually silent woman, the young "svetski" rich "shalopai" and "kutil" Vasyuchka, which the whole city knew by this familar name, very good in singing and reciting skill, and also to make living pictures(?), spectacles, and charitable markets(?!?!??!?),...(it goes on to describe the other guests) 
Why did they put the entire thing in accusative/gen case in the second part? I'm so confused with the way he constructed this sentence! You can see I just got swamped in this long sentence talking about how great Vasily Lvovich is, in the end I sound like promt.ru translator!!!  ::  ....this is why I don't like reading about aristrocractic stuff!  ::   ::

----------


## Propp

Я нашёл "Мойдодыр" http://lib.userline.ru/1007?secid=8924
Только если будем его обсуждать, давай новый topic сделаем, а то эта тема и так уже большая стала.
Вопросы на твои ответы будут завтра (надеюсь).
For now I shall only say that накрывать here means "to lay dishes on the table".

----------


## Pravit

ладно...УРА, моя самая длинная нитка! спасибо за "мойдодыр"!

----------


## Propp

> Внизу я написал то, которое я не понял.

 то, *что*не понял.
Do you remember "тот, кто" in case of persons? So there is "то, что" in case of things.
To repeat a personal pronoun (я) is not necessary.    

> "Но ни здесь, ни в городе - ничего не достанешь ни за какие деньги." 
> As I understood it, the sentence is "But not here or in town will you get anything for any kind of money." But it's unclear to me and I don't understand.

 But neither here, nor in the town...[that means absolutely nowhere]...you cannot get anything for whatever money [you offer].
Ни... ни... = neither ... nor   

> Князь Василий Львович привез с собою вдовую сестру Людмилу Львовну, по мужу Дурасову, полную, добродушную и необыкновенно молчаливую женщину, светского молодого богатого шалопая и кутилу Васючка, которого весь город знал под этим фамильярным именем, очень приятного в обществе уменьем петь и декламировать, а также устраивать живые картины, спектакли и благотворительные базары,... 
> Prince Vasily Lvovich(is that his отчество? If so, his father is named "Льв"?) brought with him his widowed sister Lyudmila Lvovna, married to Durasov(here I was confused who was married to who, and shouldn't there be a full name, not just "Durasov"?), a full, goodhearted, and unusually silent woman, the young "svetski" rich "shalopai" and "kutil" Vasyuchka, which the whole city knew by this familar name, very good in singing and reciting skill, and also to make living pictures(?), spectacles, and charitable markets(?!?!??!?),...(it goes on to describe the other guests)

 Yes, Львович/Львовна this is отчество. Their father's name was *Лев* (Like Лев Толстой, for example).
"По мужу" means "by her husband's name" (so originally her surname was probably the same of Vasily Lvovich, but after marriage she became Durasova).
"Живые картины" - a kind of entertainment, charades probably. "Благотворительный базар" -- philantropic bazaar, where they sell different trash and then give the whimpy profit to the poor and consider themselves very good persons.   

> Why did they put the entire thing in accusative/gen case in the second part? I'm so confused with the way he constructed this sentence! You can see I just got swamped in this long sentence talking about how great Vasily Lvovich is, in the end I sound like promt.ru translator!!!

 Because V.L. brought with him *whom*? (accusative case)
1) his sister, a full, goodhearted, and unusually silent woman
2) Vasyuchok (probably so is his name in Nominative) all other definitions refer to him
3) etc. 
Of course you know, that all the adjectives, referring to a noun, must be put in the same case as this noun.
Это *Васючок*, *молодой богатый шалопай*, очень *приятный* в обществе (Nom)
Он привёз с собою *Васючка*, *молодого богатого шалопая*, очень *приятного* в обществе (Acc)  
In between we have the definition of this Васючок (God damn him!  ::  I wouldn't care a piss to know who he is!!!)
Весь город знал его.(whom? that's why again accusative) 
It is irrespective of previous accusatives, it is only a coincidence. You might have another cases in the main clause, but here it would be in Acc. 
Васючок, которого весь город знал...
Васючку, которого весь город знал...
Васючка, которого весь город знал... 
etc.     

> ....this is why I don't like reading about aristrocractic stuff!

 А кто любит?   ::   :: 
А кто сказал, что будет легко? LOL

----------


## JJ

> ну, что вы мне посоветуете? Я сейчас читаю "Гранатовый Браслет"...пока очень скучно, эти рассказы аристократической жизни всегда мне скучны...

 Да ты герой!  ::   Я пару раз пробовал читать "Гранатовый браслет" да так и не смог дочитать до конца.  ::  
Я бы посоветовал тебе читать Пушкина, проза у него просто замечательная http://www.lib.ru/LITRA/PUSHKIN/. Гоголь тоже очень неплохо писал, попробуй "Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки" (кажется ты украинской культурой интересуешься?)http://www.lib.ru/GOGOL/

----------


## Pravit

::  я читал "мойдодыр", очаровательный!   ::   Теперь обещаю, что я буду мыться   ::  Мне нравятся русские детские песни, как в "Чебурашке"... 
Гранатовый браслет не очень долго, поэтому я думал что я мог его читать до конца. Теперь неуверен   ::   Моя украинская подруга посоветовала его, говоря, "Мне очень нравится Куприн, тебе следует читать 'Гранатовый Браслет', он не будет очень трудно тебе"...  ::  А почему ты не мог дочитать до конца? Слишком скучно?
Ну, я решил его дочитать до конца, даже если умерю от скуки, читая его!!   ::

----------


## Zeus

> Гранатовый браслет не очень долго...

 ...не очень длинный. "Долго" служит только для времени.   

> , поэтому я думал что я мог его читать до конца.

 ...я думал, что смогу дочитать его до конца. 
Note the time agreement again. Russian logics: я думал... (past, so transfer yourself into the past and think, what you did from the point of view of that time. Then, you were thinking of the future. So you should use future in the subordinate clause) ..., что смогу... (future perf.)  _до_читать means "to read up to the end". (Therefore, the ending ...до концa is not essential in this case; however, you can add it to emphasis the fact).   

> Теперь неуверен

 Здесь "не уверен" пишется раздельно. Но не бери сильно в голову, это _очень_ трудное правило даже для русских. Даже не берусь объяснять. Это целый набор правил.   

> Моя украинская подруга

 А, вот почему ты украинский язык учить хочешь!  ::    

> посоветовала его, говоря, "Мне очень нравится Куприн, тебе следует читать 'Гранатовый Браслет', он не будет очень трудно тебе"...

 ...он не будет очень трудным тебе... или ...он не будет очень трудным для тебя... или ...это не будет очень трудно тебе. Хотя я бы заменил "очень" на "слишком". 
Тем не менее, это правда. Куприн очень хорошо пишет, у него замечательный язык. Но он сложен для начального уровня. Я бы советовал читать то, что тебе действительно интересно по содержанию, да и более современное. Классика даже для русских не всегда легка. 
Кстати, рекомендую Довлатова. Очень живой, простой и в то же время качественный язык. Много юмора. Произведения обычно недлинные.   

> А почему ты не мог дочитать до конца? Слишком скучно?
> Ну, я решил его дочитать до конца, даже если умерю от скуки, читая его!!

 ...умру...
А в остальном поразительно правильно для такого сложного предложения! Молодец!  ::

----------


## JJ

> А почему ты не мог дочитать до конца? Слишком скучно?

 Ага. Я не могу себя заставить читать книгу если она мне не интересна. А для этого достаточно прочитать 1-2 страницы.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Hey propp, your corrections made it sound like Васючка is a seperate person from Василий! See, I thought that Vasjuchka was just the diminutive form of Vasilii's name. So Vasjuchka is actually a different person? Why didn't Kuprin write his otchestvo or last name if he's such an amazing guy?

----------


## Propp

> Hey propp, your corrections made it sound like Васючка is a seperate person from Василий! See, I thought that Vasjuchka was just the diminutive form of Vasilii's name. So Vasjuchka is actually a different person? Why didn't Kuprin write his otchestvo or last name if he's such an amazing guy?

 Of course they are different persons. Otherwise how Василий Львович could bring *him*? Васючка is accuasative form of Васючок (I think). He has no отчество, because весь город знал его под этим *фамильярным именем*.

----------


## Zeus

> Я не могу себя заставить читать книгу если она мне не интересна. А для этого достаточно прочитать 1-2 страницы.

 Огромная ошибка! Знаю очень много прекрасных книг, которые становятся интересными эдак с середины. А до этого как бы ничего не понятно.

----------


## JJ

Э нет! Непонятно не значит неинтересно.  ::  Я вот когда Айзека Азимова читал, "Сами боги", там именно так - почти до середины непонятно, а читать интересно!

----------

